# MPAC in April/ 2010



## EpicBeardedMan (26 Feb 2010)

I might be going to the MPAC in april if my interview and medical get done in time, is anyone else on here heading out that way come april?


----------



## Dubya (8 Mar 2010)

Did they tell you that? or did they simply mention that there may be one in April? they made me do test/interview/medical in one day to get me ready for mpac in early Feb. than froze all applications...so anything can happen man. just becasuse its done doesnt mean your going..there are people on here who have been waiting since november.


----------



## f7 (9 Mar 2010)

I passed everything last week and was told i will "probably" go for MPAC end of april. I passed everything but still need the phone call saying i can go.


----------



## ditchpig041 (14 Mar 2010)

I am a remuster in the reg-force, and I have the message stating I will be in Borden 28-30 March for the MPAC


----------



## Dubya (17 Mar 2010)

I talked to my file manager yesterday (second time this month) and he informed me that there won't be an mpac end of march or April......He said that the next one is in june which if it's true sucks!! Anyone talk to anyone recently about this? This wouldn't be the first time that I have been misinformed. He tells me I am merit listed and everything is a go on my file so I see no reason why I would be misinformed.

Let me know what you know


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (17 Mar 2010)

Dubya, I just got back from the CFRC (Its across the street from me in Mississauga) today and was told it is now June 1st. I think the reasoning for this is because when the April trade wishlist comes in MPs are still going to be in heavy demand, so I think they're going to gather as many candidates as possible for June. Will probably see you there haha.


----------



## ditchpig041 (21 Mar 2010)

Perhaps the one that I am on at months end is re-muster only. I have the loading message for myself and 14 others, along with a confirmed housing arrangement and a plane ticket.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## aegishjalmar (22 Mar 2010)

Just got back from CFRC Toronto. I found out that the March 25th MPAC is canceled and the next one is in June. 

After that bit of news, I was asked "Would you like a job NOW, or 6 months from now?" to which I replied "Now?" I was then offered a job as an Ammunition Technician on the spot, with an August BMQ date.


----------



## MP_Bound (23 Mar 2010)

I just called the Recruiting Centre Oshawa today, and the MCpl on the phone told me that my file has been merit listed, and I should be receiving a job offer within two weeks. Did anyone else get a similar response?


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (23 Mar 2010)

aegishjalmar said:
			
		

> Just got back from CFRC Toronto. I found out that the March 25th MPAC is canceled and the next one is in June.
> 
> After that bit of news, I was asked "Would you like a job NOW, or 6 months from now?" to which I replied "Now?" I was then offered a job as an Ammunition Technician on the spot, with an August BMQ date.



Lol, did you take it? If that was one of your choices then sweet, if not then I'd stick waiting for the job you wanted.


----------



## aegishjalmar (23 Mar 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Lol, did you take it? If that was one of your choices then sweet, if not then I'd stick waiting for the job you wanted.



Of course I took it! It was my second choice, third being Armoured Soldier. MP can wait a couple years for now, I don't mind at all. I leave for BMQ on August 7th.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (25 Mar 2010)

Thats sick..if they offered my combat engineer on the spot I'd take it.


----------



## Dubya (26 Mar 2010)

Mp_bound my file was merit listed as well about 3 weeks ago and the earliest the Cpl said I would hear was April 19th


----------



## ditchpig041 (26 Mar 2010)

I was going to post this the other night, but the server here is sllllllloooooowwwwww as heck.

I have in my hot little hand a plane ticket and a joining message for the MPAC beginning on Sunday. On the message are myself, and 14 other re-musters. I am not sure if there are any other civy members attending as well. There are 2 officers, 3 anglo enlisted, and 10 franco enlisted attending on the message I have.

Not too sure if this MPAC is a remuster only event, or if there will be an equal number of people from "off the street" attending too. For those of you looking to enlist straight off the street, each time your recruiter tells you there is an MPAC that has been terminated, ask to see the message. I found just enlisting back in '01 that the majority of recruiters find it a lot easire to shrug it aside and blame someone else rather than forward a name off to be processed.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Dubya (26 Mar 2010)

Well congrats on getting sent...on the other hand it frustrates the hell out of me that there is so much of a run around to get a straight answer and that every recruiter says something differnt...on that note I know a file manager who will be getting a call on Monday lol


----------

